# New to the sport but need some answers



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I would not choose a board based upon looks. most people that do this are dissapointed with thier choice and hate their ride. for your size i would say you could get away with a 151 board. burtons are very good boards. they have been around forever and know what they are doing. it all depends what you want to do. all mountain? park? def dont choose a board on looks though you will be disapointed.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i agree, never go on looks. just cover it with stickers instead. alot depends on what you want to spend. as for burton, they definatly make some good boards, but i have heard some real bad things about their lower-end stuff, so just be careful of that


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya pretty much wut they said..First look for a board that suits your needs,style Ect..
Then look for one with looks, if u get a pretty one, nice Bonus..If not w.es..

Burton Bindings are the best BTW, you can probly get away with a nice Burton 152 board, jsut lyk the other person sed watch out for their lower end stuff.

Happy riding m8


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

then what is a good mountain board, not so much park right now. I have heard really good things about forum and ride as well what would you suggest?


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend for a setup? This includes board, binding and boots. 

People can suggest a little better if they know your price range.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

looking between 500 and 600 just to start off


----------

